

TED Talks 2009: Elizabeth Gilbert on a different way to think about creative genius - darragjm
http://www.ted.com/talks/elizabeth_gilbert_on_genius.html

======
Maro
How is this a different way of _thinking_? She's talking about genies being
responsible for the creative process.

"Can we do this differently? Can we go back to some ancient understanding
about the relationship of humans and the creative mystery? Maybe not. Maybe we
can't just erase 500 years of rational humanistic thought in one 18 minute
speech. There are probably people in the audience who would raise legitimate
scientific arguments and suspicions about the notion of basically fairies who
follow people around rubbing fairy-juice on their projects... The question I
kind of want to pose is, you know: Why not?"

Is this a giant analogy? I don't know. (Maybe my genie is on winter-break.) I
don't need any non-scientific imaginary constructions to deal with the real
world.

~~~
vinutheraj
Exactly ... it's like creating God because we don't know how to explain all of
the things in this world !

This is just a form of escapism, but if it works for her or for anyone else
and not harming anyone, what's the problem ?!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=473821>

~~~
rms
I have noticed more regularly that good things are being missed... not sure
what we can about it.

~~~
jacquesm
accept less crap ?

The 'new' page scrolls by so fast that it is pretty hard to keep track of all
the links submitted.

That would go a long way towards getting rid of some of the frustration
experienced by the 'old hands' here.

Maybe introduce categories, say 'real hacker news' and 'the rest' to begin
with ?

Another easy to add feature would be something that checks the intersection
between the vocabulary of the 'new' submission with the last 100 or so older
submissions, above a certain threshold there could be a 'your submission is
similar to 'x' message, are you sure you want to submit' confirmation.

Compliments to RiderOfGiraffes for spotting all those dupes btw!

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
<fx: blush>

------
jakelumetta
A very unique talk for sure.

